# 2,5" Festplatte mit Akku betreibe?



## 03s1 (20. April 2007)

Hallo. Ich möchte meine 2,5" Festplatte mit einen Akku für unterwegs benutzen. 
Was könnte ich da für welche nehmen, hat das schon jemand zum laufen bekommen?

Auf meiner 2,5" Platte steht 5V bei 0.85 A.

Es gibt ja im Netz viele Camcorder/DigiCam 5V Akkus mit vielen anschlüssen, aber wie lange würden diese halten?


Grüße Sven


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. April 2007)

Warum willst du eine 2,5" Festplatte mit Akku betrieben? Damit der Akku von deinem Laptop geschont wird oder weswegen?


----------



## 03s1 (23. April 2007)

Hallo. Nicht deswegen. Ich habe einen Rasody HDD Player, dieser ist mit einen Batteriepack für 4 AA Batterien oder Akkus. Dieser dient allerdings nur dazu Daten mobil von einem Cardreader zur Platte zu übertragen. Ich möchte den Player aber Mobil benutzen und da reicht die Kapazität der Batteriepacks nicht aus, deshalb wollte selber ein Akkupack bauen mit 4 Mono D mit 10000 mAh. Der Player braucht mit Platte im Betrieb ca. 2Ah. Müßte eigentlich ja wenigstens für 3-4 Stunden ausreichen oder?

Grüße Sven.


----------

